# retained placetna.



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, after my doe this morning had trouble passing a giant single kid that I had to work out of her. I left for work after she started passing the placenta, well, I just got home like 8 hours later, and she still has a lot of it hanging out of her. I tried to VERY gently pull on it to see if it would just pop out, and no dice. I know not to try to yank it out or anything stupid like that, but at what point do I need to do something like call a vet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been told it can take up to 24 hours for it to deliver. After that call the vet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So she had the kid this morning? I would give it a bit more time, being that it is hanging out. If you can, tie it in a knot to kind of help it along, but don't pull on it. If still nothing in a few hours, she'll need some help.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it the long stringy tissue with little nodules on it? You can tie it in a knot but no, dont pull on it.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep, this morning. 11 hours ago to be exact. Giant kid I had to pull him one leg at a time, as he he was stopped at his shoulders from coming out. At least presentation was normal this time. Tried pulling all together, no dice. But when I pulled one leg at a time, they popped forward, and then the kid came instantly out. 

Yea, long stringy tissue with like dark blood globs in it. No fresh blood. I just tied it into a knot as best I could, guess I will monitor her for now, she and baby seem to be doing well. Baby is up and active and loud and nursing well. And good god is he big, as big as the 2 week old kids from another doe.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What the others said is about right, just keep monitoring them. The weight of the placenta will probably help it to finish falling out. We'd love to see pictures of the new baby as usual.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a couple of does that didn't clean out after difficult births she might need a couple days of some pencillian. That's what I gave my 2 that didn't clean out within the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone is right... :thumb: 

When it has been to long.... I give a Bo-se shot and 2 human vit E gel tabs to my Boers....sometimes.. it is a selenium deficiency as to why they do not drop it.... 
Also.. if she doesn't drop it soon...I agree... you may have to start antibiotics.... :hug:


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

I gave her a BoSe shot a month ago, and have seen her licking the goat mineral block last week.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Well crap. Guess I'm buying antibiotics today. It's still hanging 24 hours after the birth happened. 18 hours since it started to pass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry she has it hanging... 

to add more weight ...get a rubber glove and gently put the placenta in it and stitch a couple stitches in it through the placenta.....so it stays there....
Another good idea is ...to take a small baggie and add some water to it and tie it gently to the afterbirth ...

Another thing you may try is ..giving her calcium for possible hypocalcemia..

You said you already gave her bo-se... how were her kids legs ...were they straight? If not ...she may still be deficient there.... 

Penicillin... is a good drug to give for held after birth... :hug:


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Well came home earlier, and it looks like the placenta had cleared and dropped off not long after I left this morning, it was pretty much all dried up already when I got home, and it was only 40f outside. She looks clean and good to go back there now! :stars:

Here's a picture of the little monster that caused all this trouble!!!! One white leg and belly, and a black ridge down his backbone.

hlala:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on your cute little baby buckling!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that she has dropped the placenta. Keep an eye on her in case of infection. Cute baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If her rear smells like a slaugherhouse that means infection.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the little buckling! :stars: 
Glad she passed the placenta.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... I am so happy she dropped it... :clap:  


her baby is adorable....


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

She has a little discharge but it seems normal. Doesn't smell bad, so think I lucked out!

Here's a better picture of momma and baby. He's only a couple days old now, look HOW HUGE HE IS! OMG... No idea how my smallest doe, dropped my biggest kid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!!! Love him! Wish you were closer cause I'd take him in a heart beat to use for breeding....


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's color you want, I got his brother from another mother that is VERY colored...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! he's purty too. You're just too dang far away. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:shocked: Look at the size of that kid! Wow! Poor mommy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice.... :thumb:


----------

